# GEAR STOCK



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Some where I read about making a crimper to make corrigated siding and roofing material. He use Gear Stock about 6 or 8 inches long. 

Any one got a source for gear stock on line? 

It was suppose to be better than the thingy you get at the craft's store


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

This is how I made mine.

For larger image. 













Here is my page on corrugated siding.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By John J on 15 Aug 2009 07:57 AM 


Any one got a source for gear stock on line? 




Stock Drive Products


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Get flashing from Lowes or the depot.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
Some flashing is almost like spring material. 
I've seen soft and hard in the same stock. I some times think they use odds and ends to make flashing. 

The crimper i made with steel rollers has a time with some flashing even when they are the same gauge. 

Believe it or not at times even steel rollers bend in the middle when rolling some heavy and hard metals. 
I was luck to get some tin at the salvage yard. They found it in a load of scrap and saved it for me. 
The tin rust naturally and gives a real nice look to a model. 
If left alone it will rust away on it's own. 

I still have aluminum rolls left and give it away at the ECLSTS an other shows i attend. This aluminum is softer and will go through the Fiskar hand crimpers also. 

When I get to feeling up to it I will be mailing out packets for those requesting it. There is no charge for the metal those receiving it just pay the postage. 

I posit on net when I'm going to start again.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

The following is a link to a PDF file that I made of Yogi's post back in the old forum software when he first made the crimper, and it's got the McMaster-Car part number for the gear stock he purchased.

Home Made Crimper[/b]
File Type: PDF / File Size: 400KB[/b]
Left-click to open - Right-click to download[/b]


----------

